# How do you smoke these?



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like a tough job to me.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Since the name is on the photo*

https://www.cigars-review.org/Partagas-Culebras.htm


> Its taste has nothing particular, Partagas Style, which is a lot to say, but of course, the most important characteristic of this model is its presentation, three joined cigars that can be smoked separately or, for those brave smokers, all together.


Cutting, lighting, and getting a draw on three joined cigars seems like quite a stunt. I think the bundle loses integrity without the ribbons anyway:icon_scratch:


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've seen Culebras before, and I've never known anyone who thought they should be smoked all at once.

I do recall having sat in a bar in Toronto watching someone try to smoke a perfecto shape cigar (one end capped, one end tapered almost to a point) by lighting the capped end. Mistake #2 - it was a Royal Jamaica Park Lane, which is a good cigar, but in a country where Cubans are readily available?


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

I have seen these around for years. In my opinion they are strictly for novelty, like the 18-inch long cigars you see at fairs occasionally.

Why would anyone buy these anyway?


----------

